# Frequent Hiccups



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Does anyone have a dog that does this? Most of the time they come out of nowhere and last a while? Is this normal or is having indigestion?


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Puppy Hiccups I would assume. My puppy has this about twice a week after eating. I don't believe it's of concern, but I will wait and see what others have to say.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

My puppy has it too. It happens every once in a while...
http://www.petside.com/petsideblog/2009/04/puppy-hiccups-are-they-normal.php


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My mom said it was because she was growing.lol.

Otherwise its just a puppy thing.


----------



## Fuse (Feb 25, 2010)

Zoey has had them once or twice a day since we got her, usually when she is pretty excited. They seem to go away pretty quickly (10 seconds).


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Ava gets them too. I tell her she's growing!! That's what I told my kids when they were growing up too.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Funny! I am happy I am not alone and it's a puppy thing!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Very common in puppies.


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

Awww! I miss the puppy hiccups. Especially when thier little ears wiggle as the hiccup. Funny. Ruby did this often, I would just rub her gently and they would subside after a bit. Sometimes they can eat really fast and they gobble a lot of air, like babies. Rubbing them down helps to relax them and get thier breathing to slow and deepen. Like when you pat a baby or rock it after you feed them. Just make sure they are bolting/gobbling thier food at a ridiculous pace.


----------

